# Led conectado en serie a 110 ac



## ciro60 (Abr 15, 2009)

Quisiera saber si se conecta un led y una resistencia de 33k 1/4 W en serie, a un voltaje de 110 voltios ac, ¿hay peligro?
¿si se puede?.


----------



## cevollin (Abr 15, 2009)

pues yo creo que si trata con este esquema


----------



## ciro60 (Abr 15, 2009)

Gracias cevollin. Pero, no habria problemas si conecto el led y la resistencia de 33k 1/4 w en serie a 110v? sin capacitores ni diodos?


----------



## cevollin (Abr 15, 2009)

pues si ya que se quemaria por el bajo wattage y la luz del led disminuiria


----------



## ciro60 (Abr 15, 2009)

gracias, cevollin


----------



## cevollin (Abr 15, 2009)

a otra cosa tienes que comprarte un diodo que aguante la  potencia no se utiliza el 1n4005 diodo de 600 voltios a 1 ampere


----------



## RodrigoMG (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola a todos. Soy un poco nuevo en esto y si es posible me gustaria saber cual es la funcion del condensador en este circuito y que pasaria si no se pusiese.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 6, 2009)

Solo es filtrar la DC para que el led se mantenga encendido durante los semiciclos negativos... si no lo pones el brillo del led va a disminuir y posiblemente alcances a ver un parpadeo en el led debido a que se apaga durante media onda senoidal


----------



## RodrigoMG (Sep 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias. Otra preguntita. Si coloco un puente de diodos tambien es necesario este condensador? Como tendria que calcular el valor de condensador en paralelo con el led?
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## junior90 (Sep 7, 2009)

no.si colocas el puente de diodos lograras rectificar la onda que viene de la fuente AC pero aun así segura siendo AC. y para que los leds enciendan debes suministrarle DC si colocas el puente de diodos(que aguante la potencia proveniente de la fuente 110) y luego el condensador seria mucho mejor y el circuito seria mas seguro. y el valor del condensador debes calcularlo para ver la corriente que va a pasar por el circuito a la salida de el condensador.
pero?... piensas conectar a 110V un solo led??
porque si es así puedo darte un circuito mucho mas facil y con el que no tendrás ningún problema.


----------



## RodrigoMG (Sep 7, 2009)

Pues te lo agradeceria porque me gustaria empezar a comprender como funciana esto y mis conocimientos de electricidad son basicos de primero de carrera. Si pudieras ademas decirme que mision juega cada componente dentro del circuito y su forma de calcularlo te lo agradeceria mucho.
Un saludo


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 7, 2009)

Es facil... el diodo rectifica la corriente alterna solo dejando pasar los ciclos positivos, el capacitor captura y almacena la energia para tratar de mantener una corriente continua lo mejor posible, el led enciende (obvio ), y la resistencia limita la corriente a un valor suficiente para que el led pueda encender y no se queme con los 110V, por eso esa resistencia es de una potencia elevada... es la que se esta llevando toda la carga convirtiendola en calor....


----------



## junior90 (Sep 9, 2009)

hola rodrigo aqui te envío el circuito para encender un led desde una fuente de 110 AC y muy probablemente podrías  encender muchos mas. el transformador es de 10 a uno, es decir que si entran 120 voltios saldrán 12 (aun aquí sigue siendo AC ) luego entra al puente de diodos que rectifica la señal. luego pasa por el primer capacitor (a la salida ya es 12 VDC) pero como con 12 voltios el led te va a hecha humo  para eso tenemos el LM7805 que es un regulador a 5V  y sigue pasando por los otros 2 condensadores. el primer y el ultimo condensador son para generar la corriente de la fuente y los dos del centro son para protección al igual que el diodo. esta es una fuente sumamente fácil de armar y también es una fuente muy segura y te va a funcionar a la perfección.suerte. y te adjunto un vídeo de que pasara si conectas el led a 120 como querías hacer .
YouTube - LED 220V


----------



## jhlaz (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola Hola!!!
Aqui esta un diagrama que tal vez te puede funcionar.
El Diodo (D) se puede sustituir por otro led.

No se si alguiem podria decirme como conectar un lel Ultrabrillante blanco en este diagrama, el solo se cambia el valor del capacitor¿?¿?


----------



## Geo (Jun 30, 2010)

Puedes conectarlo igual, aunque para operarlo en buenas condiciones tienes que ajustar los valores para la corriente de ese otro led.


----------



## jpespectador (Feb 14, 2011)

Nesecito una fuente que sea capaz de alimentar 25 0 30 diodos leds sin que se me me quemen si alguien la tiene favor failitarla


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

jpespectador dijo:


> Nesecito una fuente que sea capaz de alimentar 25 0 30 diodos leds sin que se me me quemen si alguien la tiene favor failitarla




LEDs comunes?
LEDS de alto brillo?
LEDs bicolores, cuatro patas? 1W? 3W? etc


----------



## jpespectador (Feb 18, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> leds comunes?
> Leds de alto brillo?
> Leds bicolores, cuatro patas? 1w? 3w? Etc



son leds comunes de 4.8 milimetros

Yo no se si son se alto brillo porque la verdad me dan buen brillo


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 18, 2011)

bien, tenes algun voltaje en especial? o aun no hay nada decidido.


----------



## jpespectador (Feb 24, 2011)

el voltaje nosabria decirtelo por que boy a utilizar los 110 convertidos a dc


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, entonces, aplica esta formula, 
R= V/I :  donde R sera el valor de la resistencia a usar, V: al valor de tension aplicada e I es la corriente que consume el diodo (generalmente unos 20mA)


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 5, 2011)

jpespectador dijo:


> el voltaje nosabria decirtelo por que boy a utilizar los 110 convertidos a dc



Si los leds que tienes son leds normales (que no son de alto brillo), lo tienes muy fácil ya que se alimentan a 1,5 voltios. Baja la tensión, con un transformador, a 12 voltios, la rectificas, la filtras y pones los leds en series de ocho (8X1,5 V=12V). Con tres series tienes 24 leds. Luego, pones las series, todas, en paralelo y las conectas a los 12 voltios. Puedes poner las series que quieras, siempre que aguante el transformador y el rectificador. No necesitas resistencias. ¡Peeeero! Si los leds son de alto brillo hay que tener en cuenta que cada color tiene una tensión diferente. Los rojos van a unos 2 voltios, los naranjas y amarillos llevan 2,2, los verdes funcionan con 3 y los azules y los blancos con 3,6. Resumiendo, como la tensión es de 12 voltios, en cada serie se pone un número de leds que, sumadas sus tensiones, nos dé 12 voltios o poco más. Te adjunto un esquema. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Oktaio (Abr 5, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Si los leds que tienes son leds normales (que no son de alto brillo), lo tienes muy fácil ya que se alimentan a 1,5 voltios. Baja la tensión, con un transformador, a 12 voltios, la rectificas, la filtras y pones los leds en series de ocho (8X1,5 V=12V). Con tres series tienes 24 leds. Luego, pones las series, todas, en paralelo y las conectas a los 12 voltios. Puedes poner las series que quieras, siempre que aguante el transformador y el rectificador. No necesitas resistencias. ¡Peeeero! Si los leds son de alto brillo hay que tener en cuenta que cada color tiene una tensión diferente. Los rojos van a unos 2 voltios, los naranjas y amarillos llevan 2,2, los verdes funcionan con 3 y los azules y los blancos con 3,6. Resumiendo, como la tensión es de 12 voltios, en cada serie se pone un número de leds que, sumadas sus tensiones, nos dé 12 voltios o poco más. Te adjunto un esquema. Espero que te sirva.



Muy bien.. lo de conectar los foquitos leds ya lo comprendí.. y en caso de querer poner mas o menos hay que compensar cada circuito led en serie con una resistencia dependiendo el resultado que nos dé.
Lo que ahora necesito es saber la transformacion de los 120 Vca a 12Ccd... 
La lista de compra es:
-Transformador de 12 Vca, 3 Amperes, con Tap central
-Lo rectifico con que? y de cuanto? (Puente rectificador de 200 Volts a 4 Amperes puede ser?)
-Y lo filtro con que? y de cuanto.... y como lo conecto? (con capacitores de cuanto?)
- y por ultimo le ponemos un regulador de tensión. de cuanto sería?
yo compro en esta tienda.... 
http://www.steren.com.mx
 muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda... a.. voy a conectar unos 100 foquitos led para hacer una lámpara en forma de arbol.. hasta ahorita he trabajado con baterias.. y con solo 7 leds.. pero ahora quieor hacerlo con conección a la corriente de mi casa.
Saludos!.
aa.. no se mucho de electrónico voy empezando y estoy apenas conociendo algunas cosas.


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 5, 2011)

Si vas a poner tantos led´s supongo que querrás protegerlos. Puedes hacer el circuito que te envío. El LM350 es un regulador variable de tensión que puede entregar 3A. Con VR1 eliges la tensión de salida a 12 V, BR1 es el puente rectificador y C1 es el filtro. Te he puesto dos series de led´s. La primera es para led´s normales con una resistencia limitadora a 10 mA y la segunda es para led´s rojos de alto brillo con su resistencia limitadora a 20 mA. Si haces este circuito y seleccionas los 12 V en la salida del regulador, tus led´s vivirán mucho tiempo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola.

Dices que quieres usar 100 LEDs, pero no dice que que tipo de LEDs (color). Como no se sabe que voltaje y corriente necesitará cada LED, no hay mucho que decir.
Sí dices que LEDs vas a usar será más fácil ayudarte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Oktaio (Abr 5, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Dices que quieres usar 100 LEDs, pero no dice que que tipo de LEDs (color). Como no se sabe que voltaje y corriente necesitará cada LED, no hay mucho que decir.
> Sí dices que LEDs vas a usar será más fácil ayudarte.
> ...



Agradezco de antemano su ayuda,... estoy tratando de buscar las piezas para armar el circuito.

quiero hacer una lámpara en forma de arbolito, es una estructura metálica de alambre galvanizado que le dará forma a las ramitas y se forrará cada ramita con cinta café. 
Adjunto foto... espero si se cargue.. soy nuevo en esto de los foros)

-100 LEDs ultrabrillante de 3 mm, color rojo (- Voltaje: 2 a 2,4 Vcc - Intensidad luminosa: 1500 a 1800 mcd - Corriente: 20 mA).
encontre unos programitas para calcular la resistencia que ha que ponerle, dependiendo si estan en serie o paralelo, y dependerá sus valores de voltaje etc.(lo adjunto tambien para que lo chequen).
Ahorita con lo que tengo duda es con la transformación de la corriente, y mas que todo porque quiero bajar costos, pero yo creo que voy a tener que comprarme ya fabricado el transformador. 
aunque buscando solo he encontrado de voltaje 12V corriente 1A y yo necesitaria como de 2A de corriente con 12 volts .( o variable dependiendo si le meto menos focos o de diferente corriente.)
http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/ELI-120.JPG


mi otra duda es ... no puedo meter 60 foquitos led de 2V  en serie (60x2=120V) ..ya no tendría que meter transformador... pero no se si se pueda transformar a 120Vcc. y filtrarla... o todo lo que me comentaban antes.(no se si sea una salvajada pero se me ocurríó que podría funcionar.... ya jugaría con meter dos circuitos en paralelo de 50 foquitos en serie con su respectiva resitencia. 

Saludos y felices circuitos!!



Manuel51 dijo:


> Si vas a poner tantos led´s supongo que querrás protegerlos. Puedes hacer el circuito que te envío. El LM350 es un regulador variable de tensión que puede entregar 3A. Con VR1 eliges la tensión de salida a 12 V, BR1 es el puente rectificador y C1 es el filtro. Te he puesto dos series de led´s. La primera es para led´s normales con una resistencia limitadora a 10 mA y la segunda es para led´s rojos de alto brillo con su resistencia limitadora a 20 mA. Si haces este circuito y seleccionas los 12 V en la salida del regulador, tus led´s vivirán mucho tiempo.



Muchas gracias Manuel51... estoy tratando de encontrar las piezas de el circuito...

-Ya localicé el transformador ...Transformador para fuentes de poder de 127 Vca de entrada, 12 Vca de salida y 3 A. Con derivación (Tap) central.
http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/TR06-500.JPG 

-El regulador variable solo encontré uno similar ...Regulador de voltaje lineal, negativo, ajustable de -1,2 a -37 Volts, de 1,5 Amperes y encapsulado T-220.
http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/T221A.JPG

-El VR1 no se que es... jeje. .sorry

-El puente rectificador BR1 ... encontre Puente rectificador de 200 Volts a 4 Amperes http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/4AMP.JPG

-C1 C2 y C3 son capacitores? (de cuales?)... tiene que ser por arriba de los 12V?
Capacitor electrolítico radial, de 1000 uF (micro Faradios) a 16 Volts
Capacitor cerámico de disco, de 0.001 uF (micro Faradios) a 500 Volts es el mas chico que encontre.
http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/CERAMICOS.JPG
Capacitor de tantalio, de 1 uF (micro Faradios) a 35 Volts 
http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/TANTALIO.JPG

- SW1 ... es un switch .. puede ser Micro interruptor (Switch) de presión (Push) de 12 Vcc, 50 mA, 2 terminales
http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/AU-1012.JPG

-R1 es la resistencia 120 Ohms Resistencia de carbón, de 1 Watt, al 5% de tolerancia
http://www.steren.com.mx/_imgs/prod/zoom/DECARBO.JPG

Estas resistencias dependerá de el numero de foquitos leds que le ponga...
-R2 150 Ohms
-R3 100 Ohms

Bueno.. mas o menos así es mi lista de compra.... agradecería me dijeras si esos componentes estan bien.. o si sería mejor buscar algunos otros de otras capacidades... 
Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola.

No sé que tanto sabes de electrónica, pero los LEDs son diodos, los LEDs no son focos o bombillas.
Los LED como todo diodo de excita por medio de corriente (o una fuente de corriente).

Si vas a alimentar con voltaje los LEDs siempre deben tener resistencias limitadoras.
Nunca se debe conectar los LEDs en paralelo. Los LEDs deben tener su resistencia limitadora.
Cuando los LEDs son excitados por con una fuente de corriente constante no necesita resistencia limitadora.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: IMPORTANTE: Este circuito es peligros ya que estás trabajando con un voltaje muy alto (mortalmente peligroso).

El regulador necesitará un disipador


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 6, 2011)

Saludos, Oktaio. Me parece que que estamos en diferentes continentes y llevamos la hora cambiada. Bien, vamos por partes. Empecemos por los componentes que vas a comprar. El transformador es perfecto. El regulador de tensión es algo justo, compra también un disipador de calor para él. El rectificador es correcto. Los condensadores son los siguientes: C1 - Condensador electrolítico de 1000 uF/25V; C2 - Condensador cerámico de 100 nF; C3 - Condensador cerámico de 1 pF; SW1 es un interruptor con un poder de corte mínimo de 2A (No es necesario ponerlo, cuando quieras apagar el árbol, basta con desenchufarlo); R1 - Resistencia de 120 ohmios 1/4 W; VR1 es un potenciómetro lineal de 10K
Creo que eso es todo. Si los led´s son rojos y de alto brillo, utiliza la segunda línea del circuito que te envié, es decir, 5 diodos en serie con una resistencia limitadora de 100 ohmios y 1/4 de W por cada línea. Necesitarás 20 resistencias, pero son muy baratas.

Oktaio, si puedes conseguir el 78H12, es más fácil hacer el circuito que te adjunto. Pero es importante que sea el 78H12, con la "H" en medio, ya que este regulador de tensión entrega 12V y 5A en su salida. Las conexiones de las series de led´s siguen igual, es decir, 5 led´s en serie con su resistencia de 100 ohmios.


----------



## Oktaio (Abr 6, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé que tanto sabes de electrónica, pero los LEDs son diodos, los LEDs no son focos o bombillas.
> Los LED como todo diodo de excita por medio de corriente (o una fuente de corriente).
> ...



Bueno, la verdad es que si no se mucho de electrónica, y no sabía que no se pueden conectar los leds en paralelo... (ya conecte como  7 leds en paralelo con tension de trabajo de 3.3V y 50mA de corriente por cada led.. Alimentada a 6Vcc con su respectiva resitencia de......  7.71 Ohms (segun el calculo que me arrojó un programita. la resistencia le puse la que mas se aproximaba, pero tengo duda si tiene que ser menor o mayor a lo que me da el calculo).
(fue una ramita de luz de 7 luces) .. .hasta el moemnto no le ha pasado nada.
Pero si me gustaría me dijeras como tendria entonces que conectar los 100 foquitos en serie (ya que me dice el programita que la tension de alimentación tiene que ser mayor a la tensión de trabajo de todos los leds... 

por eso se me habia ocurrido conectar en paralelo 3 series de 33 leds de 3.3V,20mA con una resistencia de 220aproximadamente a la Tensión de 120Vca (rectificandola y convirtiendola a 120Vcc según tu diagrama.)



Manuel51 dijo:


> Saludos, Oktaio. Me parece que que estamos en diferentes continentes y llevamos la hora cambiada. Bien, vamos por partes. Empecemos por los componentes que vas a comprar. El transformador es perfecto. El regulador de tensión es algo justo, compra también un disipador de calor para él. El rectificador es correcto. Los condensadores son los siguientes: C1 - Condensador electrolítico de 1000 uF/25V; C2 - Condensador cerámico de 100 nF; C3 - Condensador cerámico de 1 pF; SW1 es un interruptor con un poder de corte mínimo de 2A (No es necesario ponerlo, cuando quieras apagar el árbol, basta con desenchufarlo); R1 - Resistencia de 120 ohmios 1/4 W; VR1 es un potenciómetro lineal de 10K
> Creo que eso es todo. Si los led´s son rojos y de alto brillo, utiliza la segunda línea del circuito que te envié, es decir, 5 diodos en serie con una resistencia limitadora de 100 ohmios y 1/4 de W por cada línea. Necesitarás 20 resistencias, pero son muy baratas.
> 
> Oktaio, si puedes conseguir el 78H12, es más fácil hacer el circuito que te adjunto. Pero es importante que sea el 78H12, con la "H" en medio, ya que este regulador de tensión entrega 12V y 5A en su salida. Las conexiones de las series de led´s siguen igual, es decir, 5 led´s en serie con su resistencia de 100 ohmios.



Muchas gracias, quedo muy claro los componentes de transformación... pero ahora ya me hicieron dudar con lo de conectar 100 leds en paralelo... 

Pensaba conectarle a los 12Vcc ... 100 foquitos leds (3.3V(tensión de trabajo) , 50mA). con una resistencia previa de 1.74 ohms.. bueno es lo que me da el calculo.. no se cual sea la que exista 2 Ohms?... pero me dicen que los leds no se conectan en paralelo.
y ademas 50mA x 100 foquitos me dan 5Ampers.. es correcto?.. o como se saca lo intensidad?

Saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 6, 2011)

Oye ciro60, am yo lo hice y no pasa nada,  pero yo lo hice con una de 39K 1/4w, con un led azul de esos transparentes que prenden de un color, lo meti en una cavija y lo dejo concectado todo el tiempo en mi cuarto y nada
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola.

Un LED (o LEDs en serie) debe tener su resistencia limitadora. Una vez así, se puede conectar en paralelo entre sí.
Cuando digo LEDs en paralelo me refiero a conectar todos los ánodos juntos y todos cátodos juntos de los LED.

Según lo que mencionaste tus LEDs son de 3.3V y 20mA. ¿Por qué usas 50mA?

Cuando rectificas un voltaje alterno y después lo filtras, el voltaje que se obtiene es el voltaje pico (Vca x 1.4142) en caso de la onda senosiodal. es decir, 120Vx1.4142 = 169.7V



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Oktaio (Abr 6, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Un LED (o LEDs en serie) debe tener su resistencia limitadora. Una vez así, se puede conectar en paralelo entre sí.
> Cuando digo LEDs en paralelo me refiero a conectar todos los ánodos juntos y todos cátodos juntos de los LED.
> ...


 ... muchas gracias por responder, ... si mira, utilizo ese led de 50mA porque me comentan que es mas luminoso o de alto brillo.. algo así.... pero bueno. .ahorita estoy tratando de entender el porque de las cosas.. (de las resistencias R1, R2 y R3.. etc. ) .. pero la verdad es que estoy tratando de seguir buscando tutoriales para aprender.. no pretendo que me den cursos por el foro, pero la verdad es que he aprendido mucho y me esta gustando esto de los circuitos... veo que es un mundo de variables y factores que hay que tomar en cuenta... les doy de nuevo las gracias.
(soy arquitecto, y diseño muebles y cosas de decoración.... no se casi nada de electrónica, y veo un mundo de posibilidades con todo esto, ).
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 6, 2011)

Oktaio dijo:


> ... si mira, utilizo ese led de 50mA porque me comentan que es mas luminoso o de alto brillo..



50mA?? no recuerdo que existan leds de 50mA... verifica el dato por que si le estas poniendo mas corriente que la que puede soportar lo vas a quemar, tambien hay algunos tips que tienes que saber antes de continuar, o terminaras frustrado... 

- Un Led no es un foco, y tiene polaridad, si lo conectas alrevez no enciende, y si haces una cadena de leds en serie y pones uno solo alrevez no encendera ningun led de la cadena
- El voltaje de encendido de los leds varia segun el color... los leds rojos tienen el voltaje mas bajo y los leds blancos el mas alto... esto afecta por que tienes que poner mas o menos leds en la cadena segun el color
- La luminosidad de los leds es algo relativo.... en realidad la mayoria tiene el mismo chip y para elevar la luminosidad le cambian el lente, haciendo el rayo mas direccional, y por ende elevando la luminosidad en el frente y disminuyendola a los costados... 
- Generalmente son de 20mA, pero en lo personal no me gusta hacer calculos para manterlos al limite... te recomendaria que los dejaras entre 15 y 18 mA para que no se sobrecargen demasiado.....


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola.

Si eres arquitecto no debes trabaja con 120V.
Hay circuitos especializados para excitar LEDs. Los LEDs de alto brillo de 20mA soportan generalmente 25mA como máximo (pero, hay LEDs que soporta 30mA), cuando uno no tiene la información de si es 25mA ó 30mA, uno debe optar por 25mA.
Los LED son muy sensible al exceso de corriente, como consecuencia de eso los LEDs duran menos.

Sobre lo tutores de LEDs hay muchos, pero, no necesariamente dan la información más apropiada.

Los valores de R1,R2,R3, se calculan tomando 120Vcc y 20mA, para 33 LEDs en serie (R1, R2) y R3 para 34 LEDs en serie.

Los valores del regulador de voltaje LT783 se basan en la hoja de datos de dicho regulador, para obtener 120Vcc.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Te sugiero que te asesore un técnico en electrónica.


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 7, 2011)

Oktaio, el circuito de elaficionado te puede servir, pero yo le veo algunos inconvenientes. Espero que elaficionado me rectifique si me equivoco. En primer lugar, va a ser muy difícil conseguir un condensador como C1, que deberá ser  un condensador polarizado de 100 µF/200V. En segundo lugar, si pones 33 leds en serie, tendrás que alimentarlos con una tensión mínima de entre 70 y 80 voltios. No sé, me parece algo peligroso llevar esa tensión, deberás cuidar mucho el aislamiento de todos los componentes no vaya a ser que alguien se lleve un susto. En tercer lugar, no todos los leds, aunque sean del mismo color, funcionan de forma idéntica. Si en la serie de 33 leds hay varios que enciendan a una tensión algo inferior, la diferencia la tendrá que asumir el resto con la consiguiente reducción de vida útil. Cuarto, en caso de que se funda un led, se apagará toda la línea y deberás revisar muchos leds para encontrar el averiado. Yo estoy montando un panel de 225 leds de distintos colores (una matriz de 15X15 que lleva leds rojos, azules, amarillos, infrarrojos y blancos, todos de alto brillo) para hacerme una lámpara para un pequeño invernadero y te aseguro que voy a utilizar 12 V como alimentación. En ninguna serie colocaré más de cinco leds. Tengo que poner unas 50 resistencias limitadoras, pero su precio es tan escaso que apenas cuenta en el costo total del montaje.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola.

Si hay condensadores de 100uF/200V (al menos por donde yo vivo), esos condensadores se emplean el las fuentes de las computadoras.

Sobre los voltajes de los LEDs en serie, la resistencia limitadora compensa las diferencias que puede haber entre los LEDs. Lo importante en el brillo y vida útil de un LEDs es la corriente que fluye por el (lo ideal es 20mA o corriente típica).
Personalemte no gusta trabajar con el voltaje de la red eléctrica (por lo peligroso).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola, elaficionado.
Tienes razón en lo que dices, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado con un condensador de 100uF/220V. En cuanto a la corriente, también tienes razón, no había visto la resistencia limitadora. Pero es que yo sigo sin ver las ventajas de poner 33 leds en serie. Personalmente prefiero series de 3, 4 ó 5 leds y manejar una tensión inofensiva.

Saludos.


----------



## juansebax (Abr 12, 2011)

el diodo puede fuuncionar a 110 voltios ac sin tener en cuenta una etapa de rectificacion solo tienes que colocarle una resistencia aproximadamente de 100k.


----------



## juanito65 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, yo les quiero hacer una preguntita, tengo varias lamparitas de mano de esas pequeñas que traen 9 leds luz blanca brillante y cada lamparita usa 3 pilitas AAA de 1.5v,  y tengo un trasformador de corriente 110V AC con una salida de 4.5V DC 500mA, Y mi pregunta es: Cuantos leds puedo conectar en paralelo a esa fuente de corriente sin que se sobrecaliente al durar varias horas encendidos los leds ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola.

Puedes poner 25 LEDs (cada LED con una resistencia limitadora de 56 ohmios).
Esto es asumiendo que lo LED son de luz blanca.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanito65 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, entonces explicado asi en sencillito seria mas o menos asi? (Volts de la fuente-volts que consume un led /mA de un led)    =    R=(4.5 - 3.4 / .020 = 55)   R=55ohmios
No se si asi seria el procedimiento para saber el valor de la resistencia a usar en led de 3.4
O si tengo una fuente que me de de salida los 3.4v o 3.5v tal vez ya no ocupen resistencia en serie cada led. gracias nuevamente y me aclaran muchas dudas en este foro, SALUDOS


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola.

La resistencia limitadora es importante. Los LEDs se excitan por corriente y no por voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanito65 (Jun 19, 2011)

Gracias por las aclaraciones, tengo una duda de un link en donde está un programita que da el resultado de que resistencia es la que se va a usar y poniendo estos datos 4.5v-3.4/.020 usando 1 led me pone como valor de resistencia a usar 56000 ohms o sea 56 K ohoms y sacando la cuenta con una calculadora normal me da el total 55 y supongo que son ohms y no K ohms, la direccion del link es
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz            .Gracias,Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola.

Haz 0.02mA en lugar de 20mA, esa es la razón por lo que te da 56K. 
20mA=0.02A
En la fórmula que puse las unidades son *voltios* y *amperio*, para que me dé *ohmios*.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## juanito65 (Jun 20, 2011)

que cabeza dura tengo , ahora si todo aclarado,Muchas Gracias Saludos desde el noroeste de Mexico


----------



## lya18 (Jul 12, 2011)

hola a todos,,espero lo que vaya yo a preguntar aki sea el lugar correcto corriganme si me equivoco, quiero conectar leds a 110vca, 27leds (de 3.5v a 25ma son azules ultrabrillantes y verdes ultrabrillantes)se lo peligroso que es trabajar cn este voltaje,pero tengo un secuansial de 4pasos ke trabaja a 110vca en cada canal tiene un triac ai tengo conectado focos o bombillas de 10w a 110vca entonces kiero kitar esos focos y poner leds (27leds alos 110vca)e leido en este tema ke recomiendan poner un transformador, pero me seria super caro y volomunoso poner ls transformadores, por eso mi interes en conectarlos directos a 110vca claro cn sus respectivos componentes en serie y es lo que quiero saber que componentes, valor de resistencias y como conectarlos, saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola. 

Mide cuál es la caída de voltaje del foco o bombilla. 
Haz un circuito LED-resistencia según el color y el valor del voltaje del foco.
Así el LED-resistencia reemplará a cada foco (este es el método que se emplea en la fabicación de luces de navidad con LEDs).

Chao.
elaficonado.
Nota: Esa manera de hacer luces de navidad con LEDs la vi en el Discovery Channel


----------



## lya18 (Jul 12, 2011)

disculpa mi ignorancia pero como checo la caida del voltaje? lo unico ke se es que el foco trabaja a 110vca y tienen una potencia de 10watts, bueno mejor le hacemos asi, olvidemonos de los focos, quiero conectar 27 leds a 110vca, ke componentes necesitaria ya ke tengo entendico ke se necesitan un capacitor, un diodo rectificador y una resistencia pero de que valores?? si sabemos ke los 27 leds que kiero conectar alos 110 son de 3.5v , 25ma, saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola.

Prueba esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18 (Jul 13, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto.
> 
> ...



gracias elaficionado, voy ala tienda a comprar los componentes,en los diodos 1N4007 de que valor los pido(amperes,voltios) o nada mas asi los pido?
saludos....
 voy a probrar y les platico como me fue


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 13, 2011)

Los diodos 1n4007, solo se pidn asi, pues ese modelo ya tiene amperes y voltios definidos


----------



## lya18 (Jul 15, 2011)

oigan otra pregunta,, de ke calibre es el cable que tengo ke utilizar para este proyecto?saludos


----------



## lya18 (Jul 17, 2011)

hola
 ya hice el proyecto de conectar 27 leds a 110 y les digo que salio bien como me lo indico elaficionado(gracias) me gustaria saber que formulas o leyes aplico para saber que elementos saber ocupar, saludos


----------



## lya18 (Jul 17, 2011)

hola amigos aki otra vez preguntando,,,porque los leds se yegan a calentar?
 les comento, muy fuera del proyecto de conectar los leds a 110vca. mi trabajo es los juegos mecanicos (feria) entonces, tengo un juego ke trabaja cn un transformador a 220vca y sale una corriente directa de 80 a 100vcd(ke es con la corriente que trabajan los carritos chocones) entonces kise conectar leds en serie cn una resistencia alos 80-100cvd, pero primero los puse en el protoboard para hacer pruebas antes de soldar.

28leds en serie cn una resistencia de 82ohms (leds verdes ultrabrillantes, segun el empake trabajan cn 3.5v) y por otro lado 29 leds azules ultrabrillantes cn una resistencia de 220ohms (igual, segun el empake trabajan a de 3 a 3.2v) y note que despues de un rato encendidos los verdes se estaban calentando demasiado y los azules no, opte por apagarlos entonces le kite a los verdes la resistencia de 82ohms y le puse una de 220ohms, note ke si se calientan pero ya despues de un buen rato de encendido.y tambien se calienta la resistencia de 220ohms..
nota:::solo los verdes(porque de los azules no note ni un calentamiento ni en los leds ni en la resistencia)

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola.

Como están agrupados  los LEDs, puedes poner una foto.
Sí puedes mide el voltaje en la resistencia de 220 ohmios y dime cúal es ese voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18 (Jul 18, 2011)

aki esta una muestra de como lo conecte los leds verdes ultrabrillantes en el protoboard conectando los leds a los 80-100vcd







saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola.

Cambia la resistencia de 220 ohmios por 860 ohmios 1W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18 (Jul 23, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Cambia la resistencia de 220 ohmios por 860 ohmios 1W.
> 
> ...



ola
disculpen si scribo mal o algo m ekivoco sq stoy en linea con micel xq no e yegado a casa y no abia podido entrar al internet.
   como stoy en una zona rural no e podido comprar la resistencia d 860ohmios y no e echo la prueba.
hice mis calculos en poner 10leds en serie cn una resistencia d 3,3kohms a 2 watts conectados a los 80-100 y me resulto luego les enseño las fotos

d nuevo gracias elaficionado x tus respuestas amis dudas,se ven bonitos los carritos cn ls leds verdes y azules
ise otra prueba con leds rgb d 2 patas,conecte en serie(10leds rgb) igual cn la misma resistencia y si prenden pero algunos se kedan prendidos en un solo color y otros cambian d color pero sin orden casi como si fuera un strobo d momento se ven bonitos xq se ven muchos colores pero de pronto todos se kedan en un mismo color inicial ke es el color rojo, xq pasara esto?
   saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola.

Me equivoqué puse 860 ohmios, debí poner 820 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18 (Jul 25, 2011)

lya18 dijo:


> ola
> 
> ise otra prueba con leds rgb d 2 patas,conecte en serie(10leds rgb) igual cn la misma resistencia y si prenden pero algunos se kedan prendidos en un solo color y otros cambian d color pero sin orden casi como si fuera un strobo d momento se ven bonitos xq se ven muchos colores pero de pronto todos se kedan en un mismo color inicial ke es el color rojo, xq pasara esto?
> saludos



aki agrego un video para que vean como hace el efecto los 10 leds rgb en serie conectado alos 80-100vcd(no entiendo porque asen ese efecto),,,
 y tambien agrego unas fotos de como se ven los 10 leds azules conectados en serie cn una resistencia de alambre de 3,3kohms a los 80-100vcd.(una duda mas. fuera de ste tema si es asi disculpenme, 
¿ke pasaria si conecto una cajita de serie navideña ke trabaja  a 120vca alos 80-100vcd?¿se kemaria o haria el mismo efecto?)

todo lo que hice fue a travez de sus grandes concimientos muchas gracias

 saludos


----------



## lya18 (Nov 1, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto.
> 
> ...



hola

  este circuito para cuantas hileras de 27 leds puedo conectar??

saludos

porque ya lo monte al protoboard y si me funcionò


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2011)

Hola.

Ese circuito es para una hilera.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## essolo (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola:
Buscando algo similar, encontre esto por la red.

http://img406.imageshack.us/f/pantallazovf.png/

1.- 0.47uf 250v                 Esto es un capacitor

2.- R 1k 1w  Metal oxido    Esto es una recistencia 
3.- 2 leds                        Los tipicos ultrbrillantes de 3.5v

4.- La toma de corriente es de 110 AC

http://img573.imageshack.us/i/img00150.jpg/
http://img834.imageshack.us/i/img00152g.jpg/
Espero te sirva.
Saludos


----------



## lya18 (Nov 20, 2011)

ok lo probare aver que tal gracias


----------



## kero_19 (Feb 7, 2012)

hola a todos, pues nos e si llegue algo tarde y segun lo que veo que se quiere hacer es mas o menos simular un juego d eluces de navidad solo que con diodos.
El diseño de essolo si funciona e smas yo lo he hecho de puro curioso pro el hecho de simular las luces d elos arboles de navidad y la verdad lo hice de curioso pero nunca se me ocurrio algo interesante pero me gusto la idea de los arbolitos miniaturass, los calculos son faciles el numero de led x el voltaje de cada uno en su consumo esto se resta de la carag total y se tiene el valor del condensador y la resistencia.
Saludos y suerte con sus pruebas


----------



## lya18 (Feb 16, 2012)

hola amigos

aki pongo una imagen donde hice un puente de rectificacion de onda completa y conecte 33leds blancos con una resistencia en serie de 3300ohms 2W, y funciona perfectamente  esto lo puedo decir ya que deje los leds por dos dias(48 horas)encendidos y no se quemaron ni se apagaron, asi que espero sus opiniones asi como sus criticas constructivas, saludos


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Feb 16, 2012)

lya18 dijo:


> hola amigos
> 
> aki pongo una imagen donde hice un puente de rectificacion de onda completa y conecte 33leds blancos con una resistencia en serie de 3300ohms 2W, y funciona perfectamente  esto lo puedo decir ya que deje los leds por dos dias(48 horas)encendidos y no se quemaron ni se apagaron, asi que espero sus opiniones asi como sus criticas constructivas, saludos



hola ... ese circuito no lleva filtro de fuente...??? y por que 33 leds llevan esa r tan alta de 3k3? de donde sacastes ese calculo???    


saludos : elihu tovar junior 1985





lya18 dijo:


> hola amigos
> 
> aki pongo una imagen donde hice un puente de rectificacion de onda completa y conecte 33leds blancos con una resistencia en serie de 3300ohms 2W, y funciona perfectamente  esto lo puedo decir ya que deje los leds por dos dias(48 horas)encendidos y no se quemaron ni se apagaron, asi que espero sus opiniones asi como sus criticas constructivas, saludos



hola ... ese circuito no lleva filtro de fuente...??? y por que 33 leds llevan esa r tan alta de 3k3? de donde sacastes ese calculo???    


saludos : elihu tovar junior 1985





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ese circuito es para una hilera.
> 
> ...



 hola aficionado ... una pregunta esa resistencia que alimenta los leds ( 220 ohm )

es igual para toda clases de leds???, y si no es asi cual es la formula para hallar ese valor exactament ??? y una ultima pregunta puedo usar ese proyecto para acoplar 4 hileras de 27 leds cada una, que modificacion haria de ante mano mil gracias ¡¡¡¡


----------



## lya18 (Feb 16, 2012)

elihu tovar junior 1985 dijo:


> hola ... ese circuito no lleva filtro de fuente...??? y por que 33 leds llevan esa r tan alta de 3k3? de donde sacastes ese calculo???
> 
> 
> saludos : elihu tovar junior 1985



hola

la resistencia la tome asi de alta para evitar cualquier quemadura alos leds,,,aplicando la formula R= V/I ,,33leds*3.2=105.6  con un multimetro medi el voltaje de la rectificaqcion de onda completa y me marco 127v, entons 127-105.6=21.4/.02=1070 asi que lo ideal me imagino seria una resistencia de 1200,pero tome la de 3k3 porque no tenia otra asi que probe en el protoboard y lo deje encendido 48 oras o mas y no se quemaron,ahhh y otra cosa mas aun mejor..los led no pierden su brillo normal si puedo manana subo un video para que vean como se ve... saludos



ahhh y nose como calcular el valor de un filtro asi que por eso no lo puse o no se como va,,,pase a 2do semestre de ing. en electronica asi aun no se nada dela vida de la electronica pero e leido tutoriales y aqui en este foro genial con su gran pasiencia an sabido guiarme.....disculpen las faltas de ortografia....saludos


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Feb 19, 2012)

el filtro lo puedes poner de 47 mf electrolitico cuidando su polaridad... muy bueno el calculo de la resistencia sin embargo podes colocarle la resistencia de 1k8 a 1w esa te va bien.


saludos



ok ya realice el diagrama que recomendó el aficionado, anda bien tengo dos grupos de 24 leds en ves de 27...y cada grupo de leds lleva la resistencia de ánodo de 220 ohm a 1 w .

el circuito me anda bien solo que me queda la inquietud teniendo leds blancos de 5 mm , no puedo sacarle mayor brillo o sencillamente ese valor es el adecuado??? pronto mañana subiré fotos del montaje ...

gracias.

el filtro lo puedes poner de 47 mf electrolitico cuidando su polaridad... muy bueno el calculo de la resistencia sin embargo podes colocarle la resistencia de 1k8 a 1w esa te va bien.


saludos



ok ya realice el diagrama que recomendó el aficionado, anda bien tengo dos grupos de 24 leds en ves de 27...y cada grupo de leds lleva la resistencia de ánodo de 220 ohm a 1 w .

el circuito me anda bien solo que me queda la inquietud teniendo leds blancos de 5 mm , no puedo sacarle mayor brillo o sencillamente ese valor es el adecuado??? pronto mañana subiré fotos del montaje ...

gracias.



lya18 dijo:


> hola amigos
> 
> aki pongo una imagen donde hice un puente de rectificacion de onda completa y conecte 33leds blancos con una resistencia en serie de 3300ohms 2W, y funciona perfectamente  esto lo puedo decir ya que deje los leds por dos dias(48 horas)encendidos y no se quemaron ni se apagaron, asi que espero sus opiniones asi como sus criticas constructivas, saludos



entre otras cosas amigo la resistencia la ubicastes en el catodo de los leds, deberia estar en anodo si no equivoco...


----------



## Deneb (Feb 22, 2012)

He citado un mensaje para poder contestar ya que no me sale la casilla responder.   

Podría funcionar esto para 230 vca,
Hacer un puente de diodos para transformar  ca en cc, con el BY 255 haremos el puente de diodos, y se podríamos colocar 72 dios led blancos de 3,2v y 0,02amp. En serie, 
La salida del puente se filtrara con un condensador de poliéster de 400v y de 1mf

¿Creéis que funcionaria?.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola.

Debes poner en serie una resistencia de 4700 ohm 5W

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 23, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Debes poner en serie una resistencia de 4700 ohm 5W
> 
> ...



Y por que de la resistencia.

Si son 72 leds de 3,2v= 230v
72 leds x 0,02ma= 1,44 amp. Pero, como esta conectado a la red eléctrica no hay problema de consumo y los diodos BY253 son de 3 amp. de 600v


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola.

Los LEDs en serie consumen la misma corriente, es decir, que por los 72 LEDs pasan 20mA ó 0.02A.

Los LEDs no son focos o bombilas, los LEDs son diodos.
Los focos se excitan con voltaje. mientras que los diodos se excitan por corriente (es por eso que te dicen que la corriente debe ser de 20mA).

Si tu pones 72 LEDs en serie y le aplicas voltaje, como sabes que corriente pasa los LEDs.
Los LEDs siempre se conectan con una resistencia limitadora de corriente.

El voltaje de 230V es voltaje alterno, eso quiere decir que el voltaje varía desde cero hasta un valor pico o máximo, vuelva a baja hasta cero, cambia de polaridad y se repite la varaición de voltaje.

El voltaje pico de 230V es 230 x 1.4142 = 325 V.

La resistencia de 4,700 ohm ó 4.7K sirve para limitar la corriente que pasa por los LEDs (0.02A cuando el ocurre el voltaje de pico o voltaje máximo).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pero si los diodos by253 hacen de puente rectificador y no abra ca sino cc


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola.

Lo que hacen los diodos es rectifiar, es decir, que vas a tener un voltaje variable pero no alterno (no cambia de polaridad), que se conoce como voltaje continuo pulsante. Para que sea un voltaje continuo se necesita filtrar el voltaje continuo pulsante. La manera más  común de filtro es un condensador depués del rectificador.
El condensador de cargará al voltaje pico.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok. entonces para filtrar se pondría pj. Un condensador de poliéster de 470mf de 400v
 Y seguido a este otro de 220 mf de electrolítico.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2012)

No hace falta filtrar. Los fluorescentes de tu casa no están filtrados.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola.

Usa uno de 100 uF / 400V o más

Cha0
elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 23, 2012)

Buen vamos a aclararnos que sin no esto es un lío.

1º la intención es conectar leds blancos a la red de 230vca de nuestra casa.
2º se conectan 72 Led en serie y tendremos que poner una resistencia de 47k para no sobre pasar la intensidad de los mismo que en este caso es de 0,02 amp, esto lo explica el 
elaficionado .
3º se hará un puente de diodos con el diodo BY 253, para rectificar la corriente alterna  en corriente continua pulsante.
4º Se coloca un condensador de 470 uf de 400v de poliéster.

¿Si filtramos la corriente con el condensador ya no hace falta poner la resistencia tan grade? bastaría con una resistencia de 12kohm que opinas elaficionado.


Por otra parte. 
¿Como se ria si en verde poner 72 leds, en serie hacemos varias series pj. Tres de 24 leds?.
por que seria 24 leds x 3,2 =76,8v - 230v=153v entonces para calcular la resistencia seria así.
153v/0,02= seria una resistencia de 7k6 por cada serie
*Si estoy equivocado por favor corregidme, Gracias.*


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2012)

Lo normal es poner un condensador en lugar de una resistencia serie porque no se calienta.
Tras el puente da igual filtrar; a 100Hz no se va a notar el parpadeo, pero si eres ultrasensible pues vale, lo que le pongas bueno es pero tampoco va a ser radical el cambio si no le pones mucha capacidad.
Si haces varias series cada una debe de llevar una resistencia limitadora, nunca debes de poner leds en paralelo.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola.

Iled = 0.02A

Vled-serie = 72Led x 3.2V = 230V

Vpico = 230 x 1.4142 = 325V

Vdiferencia = Vpico - Vled-serie = 325V - 230V = 95V

Rled = Vdiferencia / Iled  = 95V / 0.02A = 4750 ohm

Rled = 4,700 ohm = 4.7K ohm =4K7 ohm

Potencia de la resistencia = 2 (Vdiferencia x Iled) = 3.8 W ==> 5W

Sólo se debe rectificar el voltaje alterno, el condensador es opcional.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sensato90 (Feb 23, 2012)

Muchachos, han hablado de todo pero se le olvida un detalle muy importante: Los LEDs no son diodos rectificadores, su voltaje inverso de ruptura *es muy bajo*, por eso cuando la tensión eléctrica que tiene que soportar excede ese valor, el LED se quema y ya no sirve. ese valor está especificado en su ficha técnica.

En el caso del primerísimo circuito de este tema, estamos rectificando a media onda, es por eso que se tiene un circuito RC de manera que no sea molesto a la vista el parpadeo de 60 (o 50) Hz, ese sería el circutio mas económico para *un sólo LED *(un capacitor es mas barato que tres diodos rectificadores más).


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola.

La rectificación es de onda completa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2012)

Por eso son 100Hz


----------



## Deneb (Feb 24, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Por eso son 100Hz



entonces puedo o no, conectar diodos en serie a la corriente 230vca como hemos esplicado hasta ahora


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola.

El circuito es parecido a éste:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/524326/ _
Puedes poner o no el condensador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 24, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El circuito es parecido a éste:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/524326/ _
> 
> ...



ok como ese pero de 230vca. y con mas Leds.


Si me deceis que si, lo monto.



Esto lo he echo sin problemas, y le puse dos leds mas siguiendo esa configuración, de la imagen de la derecha.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sensato90 (Feb 27, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La rectificación es de onda completa.
> 
> ...



Por eso especifiqué el primerísimo

(Ver adjunto)


----------



## Deneb (Mar 2, 2012)

en tonces pueden modificar es resistencia de 4w pon un capacitador 

1/2n*f*c= 2*3,1416*50hzx0,68nf/1=4681ohm

Se calcularía así 

Un capacitador de 680n de 250v y no se calienta como la Resistencia y en paralelo se le puede colocar una resistencia de 1k o incluso de 1Mohm para descargarlo cuando de desconecta la alimentación de ca.


----------



## albertoxx (Mar 10, 2012)

A mi me interesa mas que todo el consumo digo para hacer una lamparita ahorradora seria mejor usar un capacitor como dice deneb en ves que la resistencia, pero donde iria?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola.

Poner un condensador es una opción, pero no tan simple como se piensa.
Si reempazas el resistor por un condensador, los diodos LEDs se malogran, ya que, cuando alimentas el circuito y el condesador está descargado y el voltaje está en el pico, este voltaje pico los reciben los LEDs.
Para usar un condensadir se deben tener en cuenta elementos de seguridad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## albertoxx (Mar 10, 2012)

Encontre este disenio navegando y por lo que miro no usa ni transformador y tampoco necesita una resistencia de tantos watts, talvez alguien pueda explicar la teoria de esa forma por que la verdad no la entiendo mucho.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola.

El circuito lo modificaría de 2 maneras:



o así.




La parte teórica.
Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 20506
Ver el archivo adjunto 11051

Ambos archivos son iguales, uno está en idioma original (Inglés) y el otro en Castellano.
Te sugiero que consultes el original.

Mira la segunda parte, donde se halla la resistencia de potencia.
Una vez que tienes el valor de la resistencia, buscas el condensador con la reactancia capacitica adecuada.

¿Cómo hallar el condensador conociendo R (la resistencia de potencia)?

Esto es algo empírico, 
Rs = Resistencia de protección de sobre corriente (los diodos rectificadores)
Xc=Reatancia del condensador
Rdes= resistencia de descarga.

Xc=R  (hallas el condensador)
Rs= R/10 

Rdes= 100R o más




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb (Mar 11, 2012)

albertoxx

Mensajes: 92 A mi me interesa mas que todo el consumo digo para hacer una lamparita ahorradora seria mejor usar un capacitor como dice deneb en ves que la resistencia, pero donde iria?

Según el esquema que pone elaficionado, es muy corrector, pero yo cambiaria el capacitador C1 por uno de 270 n de 400v y le pondría una resistencia R1 ladejaria. La resistencia R2A, la pondría de 1KOHM. Luego un puente de diodos tipo B6S, y en paralelo a la salida del puente de diodos, un condensador de 4,7mf de 400v todo como dice el esquema de elaficionado, pero cambiando el capacitador por el que menciono y la R2A que menciono. Así R2b no haría falta (excepto que quieres conectar menos led, pues entonces aplicas la ley de ohm R= V/I.
Con esta configuración puedes poner 30led blancos de 3,2vcc y de 20mamper. Los led los conectas todos en serie ami me va de categoría. El puente aguanta 0,5amp.


----------



## albertoxx (Mar 12, 2012)

Gracias a los 2 por el aporte y la literatura, por motivos de urgencia tube que hacer una mi barrita de led con un trafo(transformador) 110V a 24V para una mi barrita de leds hay les pongo una foto de como quedo, cuando haga la barra a 110V voy a subir una foto para que miren como me quedo.


----------



## heryboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Que tal, este circuito se puede usar con leds de 3 watts? y es dimmeable? tengo unos dimmers pack que me gustaria conectarle lamparas leds en ves de lamparas par 64.


----------



## feriliano (Sep 13, 2012)

Saludos, una pregunta, utilizando el circuito con un transformador para cambiar de 120 a 12 vac, esto me reduce el condumo de kilowatts, en mi red electrica? ó, resulta sin cambio significante por el consumo del transformador?

Gracias¡¡¡


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 15, 2012)

ciro60 dijo:


> Quisiera saber si se conecta un led y una resistencia de 33k 1/4 W en serie, a un voltaje de 110 voltios ac, ¿hay peligro?
> ¿si se puede?.



bueno muy tarde para responder porque me imagino que a estas alturas ya habras hecho infinidad de cosas con led's a 110 voltios... bueno pues te comento que SI SE PUEDE yo utilizo los led directamente a los 110 vac de la red con una resistencia de 33k y si se mueve rapido con la mano se puede apreciar el encendido y apagado del led pero a simple vista no hay diferencia eso se corrige con un filtro de unos 10 mf a 16 voltios, ademas yo hice una lampara led de color blanco para iluminar un baño y quedo perfecto tanto que una amiga de mi mama se enamoro de ella y mas cuando le dije que el consumo era de 4 watts se la vendi en 12.000 pesos y se la instale en su baño jejejeje en mi cuarto tengo luz led para iluminar adjunto una foto es de tan solo 2watts y tiene 37 leds en serie, bueno con los led se estan haciendo muchas cosas, para mi lo dije desde hace como 6 años que los leds van a revoluciona el mundo de la iluminacion por todos lados


----------



## duile (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola!!. Quiero conectar 2 hileras 
de 16 leds cada una 
a 110v AC...
..
sugerencias con los valores de las resistencia y condensadores ???


----------



## lya18 (Mar 7, 2013)

Que leds deseas usar?


----------



## lya18 (Mar 8, 2013)

gracias a este foro y algunos colaboradores, en especial elaficionado, me ayudaron hacer muchos proyectos con led, no recuerdo bien y no es fanfarronear pero lleva cerca de alrededor de 25,000 leds soldados o disenados, me quede en 1er semestre de Ing. en Electronica y me guie aqui en este foro.
yo uso algunos metodos para iluminar leds ya sea a 12v o asta 110vca, que si los enseno aqui algunos criticaran mi trabajo pero para eso esta este foro para ayudarnos unos a los otros, asi que si algunos desean algunos de mis trabajos se los ensenare. aqui pongo un video de algunos tranajos que he realizado.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPBavjvgYBw&feature=youtu.be

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola.

Te felicito se ve bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18 (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnBvT2ptv6c&feature=youtu.be



> Hola.
> 
> Te felicito se ve bien.
> 
> ...



Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola.

lya18 si puedes publica alguno de tus circuitos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola, elaficionado

Claro que si, con gusto publicare los circuitos. En estos dias.

Saludos


----------



## pigma (Mar 13, 2013)

A la espera de tus circuitos y gracias por los demas aportes de los otros compañeros.


----------



## saul462 (Mar 27, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Un LED (o LEDs en serie) debe tener su resistencia limitadora. Una vez así, se puede conectar en paralelo entre sí.
> Cuando digo LEDs en paralelo me refiero a conectar todos los ánodos juntos y todos cátodos juntos de los LED.
> ...




Hola señor elaficionado, yo entré a este foro y me ayudó mucho, probé este circuito pero tuve un pequeño problema, la resistencia de 560 se quemó, así que compré resistencias de 560 ohms a 2W, he colocado dos hileras de 33 leds cada una, como se ve en tu circuito, pero las resistencias se siguen calentando. ¿debo comprar resistencias de mayor wataje? ¿cuántas hileras de 33 puedo poner?

Muchas gracias, ojalá me puedan ayudar, saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola.

Primero yo soy elaficionado, no soy el señor elaficionado.

Puedes publicar tu circuito, para tener una mejor idea de lo que puede suceder.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## saul462 (Mar 28, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Primero yo soy elaficionado, no soy el señor elaficionado.
> 
> ...




Es el que publicaste, yo puse las resistencias de 560 ohms a 2 W, pero se calientan mucho en unos pocos minutos. No sé que pueda estar pasando. lo adjunto.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola.

El voltaje de salida del regulador LT 783 debe ser de 120Vcc.

Verifica ese valor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## saul462 (Mar 28, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El voltaje de salida del regulador LT 783 debe ser de 120Vcc.
> 
> ...



Hola otra vez, ya lo revisé, el voltaje que me da a la salida es de 160 V. ¿cómo hago para llevarlo a 120 V?


también encontré que estando cableado el circuito, la salida y la entrada tienen continuidad. ¿esto es normal?

Ojalá me puedas ayudar, es la primera vez que trabajo con este reguladro de voltaje.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola.

No debe haber continuidad entre la entrada y la salida.
El regulador puede estar cortocircuitado o mal conectado o malogrado.
Mira la hoja de datos en orden de los terminales o patas del regulador de voltaje LT 783.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lya18 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola.

Aqui reportandome, estuve muy ocupado disculpenme

Los circuitos que he utilizado son los que a publicado elaficionado.

En mi experencia esta perfecto porque todo trabaja excelente,el detalle que para la utilizacion en mi trabajo era muy volumunoso por el capacitor.

Asi que hice algunas pruebas, solo puse el Puente de diodos, como lo m.aestro  en la imagen adjunta.

Hola.

Aqui reportandome, estuve muy ocupado disculpenme

Los circuitos que he utilizado son los que a publicado elaficionado.

En mi experencia esta perfecto porque todo trabaja excelente,el detalle que para la utilizacion en mi trabajo era muy volumunoso por el capacitor.

Asi que hice algunas pruebas, solo puse el Puente de diodos, como lo m.aestro  en la imagen adjunta.



en estos momentos termine de checar estas 6barras de plastico con 96leds cada una, adjunto una foto.

aahh y tambien un video de un trabajo que hice de led pixel de 12mm.
ojala y les agrade


----------



## lya18 (Mar 29, 2013)

aqui otro para ustedes


----------



## saul462 (May 20, 2013)

lya18 dijo:


> hola amigos
> 
> aki pongo una imagen donde hice un puente de rectificacion de onda completa y conecte 33leds blancos con una resistencia en serie de 3300ohms 2W, y funciona perfectamente  esto lo puedo decir ya que deje los leds por dos dias(48 horas)encendidos y no se quemaron ni se apagaron, asi que espero sus opiniones asi como sus criticas constructivas, saludos



Hola, el esquema que publicaste parece ser una opción muy sencilla y muy buena, tengo una duda, ¿cuántas hileras de 33 led's puedo colocar en tu diseño?¿qué cambios debería hacer?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 26, 2013)

BUENAS NECESITO ALGO PARECIDO PERO PARA UN SOLO LED DE 10W DE POTENCIA SI ALGUIEN ME PODRIA AYUDAR SE LOS AGRADECERÍA
EL LED ES A 12V DC Y 900mA


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 27, 2013)

TheMrkm dijo:


> BUENAS NECESITO ALGO PARECIDO PERO PARA UN SOLO LED DE 10W DE POTENCIA SI ALGUIEN ME PODRIA AYUDAR SE LOS AGRADECERÍA
> EL LED ES A 12V DC Y 900mA



Amigo para un LED de 10W no es muy aconsejable el uso de resistencias ni el método de las reactancias capacitivas ya que necesitarías condensadores enormes (volumen) puede ser que la capacitancia no sea mucha, pero por el voltaje requerido de los mismos entonces se te hace muy voluminoso el asunto. Si no utilizas un transformador, puente, condensador, y limitador de corriente no te puedo garantizar el correcto funcionamiento; inclusive, si calculas muy bien el Vout del trafo (lo fabricas) puedes obtener un voltaje rectificado que no sea nocivo al LED y no necesite limitador de corriente.

En últimas una pequeña fuente conmutada es lo mejor. Recuerdo modificar un cargador de celular para iluminar un LED de 5W (300mA - 17V).


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 8, 2013)

Yo quiero conectar 40 Led's de 1W blancos directamente a 120Vac, segun trabajan a 4.2V y 200mA, este circuito funcionara bien??

O bueno esa es la idea, no quiero que pasen mas de de 200mA, y bueno me faltaria poner un fusible y calcular bien los valores.

Ha y me falto una resistencia entre el zener y el colector

Es que no quiero ver como se incendian 40 led's de estos


----------



## Landrs (May 16, 2015)

Hola que tal, he estado mirando por internet bastantes circuitos para poder conectar leds a la corriente de casa, pero me han surgido bastantes dudas sobre como calcular cada valor, no me dedico a esto, pero he comprendido masomenos el funcionamiento, pido su ayuda para saber en que cosas me equivoco porfavor.

Según el circuito que adjunto deseo calcular el capacitor C1 y la resistencia R1. 

Entiendo que la resistencia funciona para limitar la corriente en el momento de encendido, ya que el capacitor en este momento funcionara como cortocircuito, pero una de mis dudas es si calculo esta resistencia de esta forma:

R= ((120*1.4142)-3)/.020 
R= 8.3k 

Pero a la hora que el capacitor funcione como resistencia, estas dos se sumaran y entonces sera mucha la resistencia para que el led encienda.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2015)

Ese no es el mejor de los esquemas como para lo que buscas. Mira este tema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-fuente-alimentacion-sin-transformador-1a-7525/


Ver el archivo adjunto 22759

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/led-220-volt-3657/


----------



## elaficionado (May 16, 2015)

Hola.

Mira esto :








Usa el puente de diodos y un capacitor de 47uF en paralelo con el LED (usa un solo LED) 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

